# Tamper-resistant receptacles question?



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 14, 2014)

Any AHJ omit the TR from being required?

Any push back from the building community?

Cost on the receptacles is not much of an argument that I can see.

pc1


----------



## steveray (Feb 14, 2014)

We tried to.....as we are updating to 2011 NEC at the end of the month, but NFPA beat the state into it....


----------



## jpranch (Feb 14, 2014)

The last I heard they do not work after a few uses?


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Feb 14, 2014)

The first rumor I heard it was a corporate welfare provision however this requirement driven by the CSPC;



			
				jar546 said:
			
		

> The CPSC provided documentation showing 25,000 documented Emergency Room visits by children 8 years of age and younger in a 10 year period due to electrical shock from placing objects into receptacle outlets.Things are not always as people think. I make a point to let electricians know about this after they whine about the $40- $60 average cost for a new home using TR receptacles.


http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/residential-electrical-codes/3770-tamper-resistant-receptacles-2.html


----------



## steveray (Feb 14, 2014)

I bet there are more than 25,000 drunk driving ER visits in a ten year period.....Let's put those breathalyzers in every car!


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 14, 2014)

Less than 7 per day. That sounds like a scary number that requires "something" be done!

After the new health care laws are in full effect and as they discourage "walking" emergency care because of co-pays. I bet a lot of the former statistics will become lower after that. Parents won't be running johnny to the ER because he was shocked.


----------



## Dennis (Feb 14, 2014)

I have installed P&S TR receptacles for some time and had very few issues.  In fact Wednesday was the first time I replaced 2 that were hard to plug into.  I have heard other brands have had their issues also but P&S has been pretty darn good.


----------



## fatboy (Feb 15, 2014)

I did not like the requirement being implemented, felt it was product driven, but CO State Electrical Board adopted it unamended, so we had no choice. That being said, they are a little more difficult to plug check. Having installed them in my own kitchen during a little renovation, not that big of a deal, have not had issues with them. As of today, installed two more in the basement bath that I am spiffing up. Price does not seem to be an issue anymore.


----------



## ICE (Feb 15, 2014)

fatboy said:
			
		

> I did not like the requirement being implemented, felt it was product driven, but CO State Electrical Board adopted it unamended, so we had no choice. That being said, they are a little more difficult to plug check. Having installed them in my own kitchen during a little renovation, not that big of a deal, have not had issues with them. As of today, installed two more in the basement bath that I am spiffing up. Price does not seem to be an issue anymore.


Your permit on the bathroom remodel should have expired a long time ago.  Do you know somebody at the building department?



> Originally Posted by jar546  The CPSC provided documentation showing 25,000 documented Emergency Room visits by children 8 years of age and younger in a 10 year period due to electrical shock from placing objects into receptacle outlets.


What exactly does a doctor do for a five year old that stuck a paperclip in a receptacle?

If 25,000 parents hauled their kids to an emergency room because of a good jolt, another half million got nailed.

You'd expect the utility companies to complain about the TR receptacles; shocking a half million kids a year is a lot of electricity being sold.


----------



## electriclese (Feb 16, 2014)

Can't we leave a little bit of natural selection in our evolved condition in order to prevent de-evolution?


----------



## fatboy (Feb 16, 2014)

"Your permit on the bathroom remodel should have expired a long time ago.  Do you know somebody at the building department?"

Yeah, I have a few connections..........but the work I did, did not require a permit........


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Feb 17, 2014)

Just another "minimal cost" for the 10 percenters.

My only problem with them is they are mechanical and will fail more frequently.

And if half a million curtain apes are being shocked and don't require medical attention, it's just an indicator of how safe outlets are and no tamper resistance is required. You do it once. I did it. Once. Lost my outlet fascination after that.

Brent.


----------



## chris kennedy (Feb 17, 2014)

MASSDRIVER said:
			
		

> You do it once. I did it. Once. Lost my outlet fascination after that.


Or, like myself, you become an electrician.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Feb 18, 2014)

chris kennedy said:
			
		

> Or, like myself, you become an electrician.


You're one of those cats that grab both wires to see how many volts it is aren't you?

I won't even put a nine volt to my tongue.

Brent


----------



## mark handler (Feb 18, 2014)

U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission (CPSC), about 2,400 children 10 years old or younger suffer serious electrical injuries each year.

They do not track children over 10 nor "apes"


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Feb 18, 2014)

mark handler said:
			
		

> U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission (CPSC), about 2,400 children 10 years old or younger suffer serious electrical injuries each year.They do not track children over 10 nor "apes"


We're all apes. Some of us more than others.   

I wonder how many of that number are from from forking the outlets, and how many from other causes.

Brent.


----------



## mark handler (Feb 18, 2014)

I did it as a kid but that was more than 50 years ago

I survived, much to some peoples shagrinn


----------



## ICE (Feb 18, 2014)

mark handler said:
			
		

> I did it as a kid but that was more than 50 years agoI survived, much to some peoples shagrinn


Me too and it seems like yesterday.  In would bet that 80% of boys did the same thing.  Don't you get a Cub Scout patch for that?


----------



## Darren Emery (Feb 18, 2014)

I got zapped pretty good at age 2 - tried to start the house with one of my keys from my key collection. NEVER tried that again!

I do however - like the TR receptacles.  Much prefer those over the pain of trying to get the child-proof inserts out!


----------



## Frank (Feb 18, 2014)

steveray said:
			
		

> I bet there are more than 25,000 drunk driving ER visits in a ten year period.....Let's put those breathalyzers in every car!


There have been several proposals for just that or for steering wheels that sense alcohol in the sweat--be careful what you ask for.

http://usatoday30.usatoday.com/news/nation/story/2012-06-29/alcohol-detection-technology-standard-cars/55927610/1

http://www.thecarconnection.com/news/1081161_ntsb-suggests-alcohol-detection-systems-on-all-new-cars


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 18, 2014)

I wonder how we survived





 rel="external nofollow">
https://player.vimeo.com/video/52231459


----------



## mark handler (Feb 18, 2014)

Some of us have Drain Bamage


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 19, 2014)

Butt..... did anyone amend the code and removed them when you adpoted the 2012code?

Mass, I though you made a typo at first read, DRapes!

pc1


----------

